# What do you guys think is worse?



## Lexiand (Jul 12, 2021)

Ok guys its time to answer this question once and for all.

What do you guys think is worse?


DROPING THE SPOON AT 2AM


or


LETTING A REALLY LOUD MICROWAVE GO OFF AT 2AM


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 12, 2021)

Is this something you're currently arguing about with an SO


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 12, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Is this something you're currently arguing about with an SO


yes lol.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 13, 2021)

Spoon has a chance to bounce around and rattle much louder than a microwave.


----------



## Hogo (Jul 13, 2021)

Both will wake someone up but a metal item hitting a hard surface could be a cat or something, be it inside or out. But a microwave is distinctly human and you know for sure it's your roommate or kid.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 13, 2021)

Spoon cus clanking sound.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jul 13, 2021)

I assume dropping the spoon is an accident so the microwave is worse because you’d know exactly how loud it was before intentionally using it.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jul 13, 2021)

*MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMBEEP BEEP BEEP*


----------



## Hogo (Jul 13, 2021)

*China clanks against the microwave plate. Tiny door makes a huge noise twice.*


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 13, 2021)

Okay, but how many of yall are sleeping so close to the microwave that it's actually a consistent problem? 

I am cursed with clumsiness. Dropping something is more routine for me than using a microwave at 2 am.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Okay, but how many of yall are sleeping so close to the microwave that it's actually a consistent problem?
> 
> I am cursed with clumsiness. Dropping something is more routine for me than using a microwave at 2 am.


I live in a apartment were the kitchen is close to the bedrooms.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 13, 2021)

Lexiand said:


> I live in a apartment were the kitchen is close to the bedrooms.


That does sound sucky.


----------



## Pogo (Jul 13, 2021)

Spoon is instant. 
No harm done. 

Microwave goes on for a minute and clanks loud when its been reopened and closed.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 13, 2021)

The spoon noise can scare me at times


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 13, 2021)

Dropping a spoon, not only does it make a loud noise, but also you have a dirty utensil that has to be cleaned.


----------



## Pomorek (Jul 13, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Okay, but how many of yall are sleeping so close to the microwave that it's actually a consistent problem?


You clearly haven't encountered anything like the microwave I've got. The infernal high-pitched piping signal it emits would wake up a dead, it can be heard _outside the apartment, two floors away_. The only reason I didn't replace it is that I use it once in a blue moon anyway.


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 13, 2021)

Microwave, 100%. "Alarm" style noises already set off my anxiety as it is, but with a microwave, there's always a chance that I turn to do something else, and then get startled by the microwave going off.

With a spoon, you might catch it with a hand or foot, and either way, you know the noise is coming and brace for it lol


----------

